
Ancient people left a frightening message for us, and scientists just found it - hbcondo714
https://bgr.com/2017/04/25/rock-carving-comet-research-turkey/
======
Radim
That article is remarkably low on content --- it doesn't even name the
archeological site! It's Göbekli Tepe, of course.

The PDF doesn't work for me either, but here is the Google Cache version:

 _DECODING GÖBEKLI TEPE WITH ARCHAEOASTRONOMY: WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY? Martin
B. Sweatman and Dimitrios Tsikritsis_

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:m4rmExq...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:m4rmExq71C0J:maajournal.com/Issues/2017/Vol17-1/Sweatman%2520and%2520Tsikritsis%252017%25281%2529.pdf+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=kr)

